# Christmas shopping done. . .almost



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . just spent about 15 minutes and almost $600 but my Christmas shopping is just about done. Most purchased through KindleBoards/Amazon. So, here's the situation:

I need thoughts for my aunt who just turned 90. Macular degeneration, so she doesn't see so good. Also doesn't walk so good. Her mind is all there, though. She's got everything she _needs_ but she's like a little kid on Christmas and really likes to have presents to open! Salon trips or day spas or anything like that is out: That is so _not_ Aunt Betty!

I'm happy to entertain suggestions. . .and I expect my brother will be listening in on this thread as well!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . just spent about 15 minutes and almost $600 but my Christmas shopping is just about done. Most purchased through KindleBoards/Amazon. So, here's the situation:
> 
> I need thoughts for my aunt who just turned 90. . . . That is so _not_ Aunt Betty!
> 
> I'm happy to entertain suggestions. . .and I expect my brother will be listening in on this thread as well!


Listening is beyond what I'm doing....and what did you come up with for dad. No offense to this particular group of people but if you've passed 80 and have lived in the same place for more than 50 years YOU NEED TO CREATE A LIST FOR US.

I'm completely at a loss for AB and Dad... (and having baked a thousands of cookies, out of work (now not so out of work) boy has finished his "gifting". ) If you don't want a festive bag of holiday cookies, then you better tell me now...cause that is what everyone is getting if their age is 30 to 70


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Giant gift basket.  Not one of the kind that you order and have delivered, but a homemade one, with all of her gourmet favorites hand-picked by you.  Depending on the options for getting it there and on the budget, this might include chocolates, cookies, jams, pastries, fruit, pate, smoked fish, tea, coffee, cocoa, wine, liqueurs...  you get the picture....  and for a family member you all probably know what the absolute favorite of any of those things is.  

Add a Christmas ornament, maybe a CD....  all in a basket with nice wrapping and trimming... it's worked for members of my family before...


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Get her a Kindle for reading. I hear you can increase the font size quite big!



Seriously, though (assuming you'd've already considered a Kindle), what about a portable DVD player? She can watch tons of movies, especially older ones she might have seen and liked in the past. Because it's portable, she can have it close and have it with her whereever she's comfortable.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Giant gift basket. Not one of the kind that you order and have delivered, but a homemade one, with all of her gourmet favorites hand-picked by you. Depending on the options for getting it there and on the budget, this might include chocolates, cookies, jams, pastries, fruit, pate, smoked fish, tea, coffee, cocoa, wine, liqueurs... you get the picture.... and for a family member you all probably know what the absolute favorite of any of those things is.
> 
> Add a Christmas ornament, maybe a CD.... all in a basket with nice wrapping and trimming... it's worked for members of my family before...


I do this sort of thing. I'll get a nice basket (OK, a cheap but cute one...), put in a little Easter grass or whatever if padding is needed, stick in the whatevers in a nice decorative arrangement and, voila, a ready made gift ....

Although I'm guessing in your case, the 'whatevers' may be the sticking point.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

We have the same problem with my in-laws, over 80 and same house forever!  I let my DH handle them as he is with them for Christmas and I stay home to take care of the dogs.  I'd opt for a Susan gift, and something home/hand made but my MIL is so not into something like that so I would appreciate suggestions as well.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Input all....

Portable DVD is not a good choice, I don't know how much she watches the DVD she has now (hooked up to the TV) ... Apparently she enjoys the cable much ... AB is a creature of habit and last year we got her a digital photo frame and she fretted much about that for a while. (Although in the "family gift for AB competition" we won) ... 

Home-made gift basket might work ... Ann -- you were there most recently -- any chance you noticed the condition of her towels and washcloths?

I also don't know how much 'reading' she's still doing... Ann?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Home-made gift basket might work ... Ann -- you were there most recently -- any chance you noticed the condition of her towels and washcloths?


If you go with towels (as padding in a large basket?)... then you could add things like bubblebath or fancy imported soap or scented lotion.... and a rubber ducky for a laugh...


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> . . .
> 
> Although I'm guessing in your case, the 'whatevers' may be the sticking point.


Therein Geoffrey lies the problem ... my mother used to joke that for the person who has everything penicillin is the gift of choice because it cures everything ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . .for a while some of the out of town cousins were sending her food. . .and then she complained to us that it was going bad before she ate it all.  That was fruit. . .she'd probably finish candy or cookies sooner.

She used to read a lot but even large size isn't good for her now. . . .she watches TV a lot because she knows where the right buttons are.  I'm not sure she's had the photo frame we got her last year on much lately. . .I don't see it on when I go to her house.  I think she's afraid it's using electricity.  Well, yeah. . .but. . . . .

Rich is right about DVD's or CD's. . . .she doesn't really know how to work that part of the system so would only watch if someone else was there to set it for her.  She wasn't even sure she wanted cable but when her TV died and we got her a new one we told her it was best to get cable to get the best picture on it. . .and she discovered TMC and AMC and those such channels which she loves.  

I actually was thinking that she might could use some towels for the bathroom and/or kitchen towels.

Dad is getting cookies.   Really, that's all he wants. . .he'd be happy with something more, but is also quite happy with cookies!  I make the ones he likes best and he puts them away so they're not part of the general cookie pile!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

What about a Talking Clock or Talking Watch or something similar -- or perhaps a very large scale planning calendar.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Since she was a reader, but her eyesight ain't what it used to be, might she go for audio books?  Find her a dead simple audio book player, and perhaps one of those prepaid AUDIBLE subscriptions?

For myself, I check the "bargain racks" in the front of every Barnes & Noble or Borders I go into.  There's usually an end cap full of audio books on CD for five to ten dollars.  I pick up the ones that interest me so that I always have at least one lengthy audiobook for listening when I have to take a long car trip.  (the point of the diversion about bargain CDs is that if she is too technophobic for audiobooks on MP3, she might go for audiobooks on CD as something more familiar).

Added after a moment's thought--if she's even been resistant to playing DVDs or CDs, maybe one of those portable "walkman" style CD players would be less troublesome and intimidating.


----------



## salaniz (Oct 6, 2009)

My grandparents fall into that age range. The past couple of years we've been getting them gift certificates to their favorite restaurants. My parents have paid their cable bill for a year in advance. It seems they (my grandparents in particular) don't really want "things" anymore. They really just want to have _something_ to open on Christmas morning.

Good luck.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The talking clock might be a good idea. . . .have to think on that. . . .she does still wear a watch but I know darn well she can't see the face.  It's pretty much just habit.

I thought about something to play audio books on, but the sorts of books she always read:  Barbara Cartland and Danielle Steele and such. . . .well, I'm not sure she'd want those playing out loud.   And I kind of think she's replaced her reading with watching the old movies and TV shows. . . .Still. . .something to consider!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice to be done with Christmas shopping, great feeling.  It really drags on you after a while, especially if you are having trouble finding the right gift for the loved ones.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Netflix? We got my grandparents a subscription to netflicks and my uncle helps them with adding movies to their account


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

hahaha! I work in a nursing home and see this dilemma every time! Odd thing is, while women likes to read, it's the men who still forces themselves to read while the women decides they will just watch tv (generally speaking, throughout our facility). weird huh. anyways....

I was thinking,

1) Radio with large bold numbers for time. There's an old man who's almost blind in our place, and the font size was big enough for him to slightly squint and tell the time. the radio, complete with audiobooks, can be good entertainment (assuming you have got channels dedicated to documentaries, discussions, storytelling and all).

2) a gift basket with a bundle of things non-food related. So since she possibly need towels, maybe complete that with cookie jars (for her christmas hoard of food), soaps and powders.

3) (this is abit iffy) a family tried this once with their 87 years old parent, this is keeping in mind that the family has a good history of living till 105. They got an rspca cat for her as a companion as she just lost her husband prior to christmas. it made a good companion, good pet therapy for lonliness etc etc.

Another man got birds instead and he absolutely love them.

4) have you ever thought of getting her old used... readers? not ereaders but something like this

http://www.nanopac.com/Merlin%20Family.htm

They are awesome for helping readers read their books, or letters, or anything with prints beyond their abilities. I don't know how much they cost, but I know some hospitals/nursing homes give them away or sell them cheaply. There are also some centers for the blind/disabled that will sell them at a discounted price if you can prove you would use it extensively (for normal enjoyment of daily life). They can also be used for watching your sewing too...

5) what about clothings? I know some people tend to cling on to their old stuff, sewing and re-sewing them to bits. does she need any thing new?


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

My mom has told me in the past that my aunt with macular degeneration loves audio books.  But I don't know what she uses to listen to them.  I think she may be enrolled in a lending program with a handicapped agency.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My brother just bought the *BEST* clock for his girl and she LOVES it. It is a MOSHI and you can tell it what to do!!! I think Brookstone carries it and it will respond up to 12 different voice commands. Under $50.


> Re: Christmas shopping done. . .almost


Just a *tad* of OCD...been done & wrapped mostly since just after Halloween; finished up before BLACK FRIDAY!! Yikes...I don't do Black Friday.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The talking clock might be a good idea. . . .have to think on that. . . .she does still wear a watch but I know darn well she can't see the face. It's pretty much just habit.
> 
> I thought about something to play audio books on, but the sorts of books she always read: Barbara Cartland and Danielle Steele and such. . . .well, I'm not sure she'd want those playing out loud.  And I kind of think she's replaced her reading with watching the old movies and TV shows. . . .Still. . .something to consider!


Clock I think is not good. She has the two chime clocks .. and both keep accurate time and ding accordingly ... Audio books...maybe....


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann-- I think I'm gonna steer towards towels ... maybe a bathsheet, hand towel and washcloth ... I know she'd use them .. otherwise I really don't know ... some of the thoughts here aren't bad tho ... thanks folx!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Clock I think is not good. She has the two chime clocks .. and both keep accurate time and ding accordingly ... Audio books...maybe....


Oh! Right! I forgot about the grandfather clock. . . . .and there's one on the large sideboard too, isn't there? You know, I'm almost to the point of just calling and saying 'What could you use?' Maybe I'll do that today. . . . .


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Elderly people are tough to buy for...My poor parents get sweaters, books, and t-shirts from us now because that's all we can think of. They used to get CDs of their favorite music, but my dad is now 95% deaf so that's kind of cruel. Used to send him really nice pen sets, but he has horrible Parkinson's, so that's kind of cruel now, too.

Yep...old people can be difficult...

If I were there, I'd spring for a giant HDTV and a high def DVR to go with their cable...not there and I don't trust sending my sister the money to get it. But, if you have room in the budget, for someone that loves TV and has vision problems, a giant TV and pre-paid cable is a plus.

More realistic things...I had an aunt that LOVED crappy jewelry. The really gaudy stuff, like ugly broaches (brooches?) with fake rhinestones... For someone with more normal tastes, maybe easy-to-put-on bracelets or necklaces? Tasteful broaches? Shiny things


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

A nice fuzzy robe?  If she needs towels, what do her sheets look like?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Guess I oughta think about getting started.......


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

A Bigger TV had actually crossed my mind. They've come down a lot and where she does have a High-Def 32" set ... we could reasonably get her something larger that would fit on her existing stand...hmmm... can we get 5 of us all together to make that decision in a week... (As of Monday I'll be AT Ann's so perhaps we could and then run to costco down there ... hmmmm...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .no. . .she'd think that was extravagant. . . .and would just think we wasted money. . . .'cause the TV she's got is perfectly good and it's a major expense!  And I'm not sure how well she sees anyway with the Macular Degeneration. . .not sure bigger would help at the distance she'd be at.

Sheets might be an idea. . .I know her bed's antique but also that she rebuilt it to fit a standard size mattress.  Not sure what that size is though. . .double?  Hmmmm. . . . .I should have done more snooping when we were putting her tree up at T'giving!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Standard and matrimonial, are double sizes.  
Single is twin size.  
Mexican sizes are worded differently so it took some getting used to down here.

edited to add

That's right Richard I forgot the "full" size is also double


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Both the Beds are "full" size...what as kids we called "double" beds 

Sheets are good, and I'm thinking that towels will be too.

I think (imho) that the larger TV would not be a bad idea (because of the macular degeneration) ...and our 'all together' gifts have been generally a bit more 'extravagant'

Don't know if she ever watches TV in her room, but the current TV could go back there if we went this route


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

What about the movie Julie and Julia to watch on her tv? Such a cute movie. I'm getting one for each of my two aunts.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Carol,

great thought (Its a great movie and she would enjoy it) but both Ann and I are unsure how much she's actually using the DVD player anymore


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .the problem is that, while she's a VERY SMART woman, she _is_ 90. . .and can't see or walk so good any more. So she knows by feel which buttons do what for the TV. . .we could teach her how to get the DVD going and she'd learn, but then if she didn't use it for a while she'd probably not be able to remember. . .and she can't see the buttons well enough to figure it out for herself. Plus, it would be hard for her to change the movie in the player.

I'm really thinking bed and bath stuff might be the best choice. . . . .Rich, when you're down, we can go shopping and try to coordinate!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .the problem is that, while she's a VERY SMART woman, she _is_ 90. . .and can't see or walk so good any more. So she knows by feel which buttons do what for the TV. . .we could teach her how to get the DVD going and she'd learn, but then if she didn't use it for a while she'd probably not be able to remember. . .and she can't see the buttons well enough to figure it out for herself. Plus, it would be hard for her to change the movie in the player.
> 
> I'm really thinking bed and bath stuff might be the best choice. . . . .Rich, when you're down, we can go shopping and try to coordinate!


A good Tuesday or Wednesday activity!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, you just ALL sit down and watch the movie together when you're at her house - it'd be more fun then!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . .yes. . . .but many of us do not live in her town. . .  . .and we do spend time with her when we're home, but. . . it would be hard to get us all quiet enough to actually watch the movie!


----------

